# Brothers Popey and Buckley.



## sacaana (Dec 15, 2021)

New member, Hi to all. My two guys are 9 years old and although i have tried many times over the years to introduce them to veggies, they've never been interested, until now. This particular food item the birds had never seen before and now love it. I began by putting it in a seed tray and then into the cage, initial curiosity about this new white box brought them down to investigate but that's as far as it went and they soon returned to their favourite perches, disappointed after half-an-hour i took the seed tray out, but then decided to give it one more try, i emptied the contents onto their regular feeding platform and with-in seconds they came down and tucked in, i now give it to them once a week, usually Saturday. The name of this food item is........sweetcorn, Who knew...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Try shredding some carrots very fine and placing the corn on it and maybe they will be tempted to try a bite of that also, or placing the corn on a piece of kale or romaine lettuce.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You've come to a great place to learn more about the best practices for budgie care! I'm glad your little ones have decided they like corn. Hopefully in the future they'll be inspired to try something new along with their corn as well. Mixing very finely chopped (food processor is good for this) carrot or bell pepper with the sweet corn may work! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 👋


----------

